# ComboFix



## RikthaRula (Jul 23, 2008)

I've noticed that in a lot of forums you want us to download the program ComboFix. When you scan the program using virustotal and other scanners like this, they display that combofix has different type of viruses and trojans. One particular site where you direct us to download combofix is bleepingcomputer! Why is this? is comboFix safe to use?

Rula


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*ComboFix* is an extremely powerful tool and should only be used when instructed by someone who has been properly trained. ComboFix is intended by its creator to be "_*used under the guidance and supervision of an expert*_". Please read Combofix's Disclaimer.

I'm not going to get into details about it here, but hundreds of helpers across dozens of forums would not suggest it's use it it were a virus. Those are false positive returns.

Our friends Grinler and quietman7 have summed it up nicely at Bleeping Computer.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/index.php?s=&showtopic=74900&view=findpost&p=411718

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/index.php?s=&showtopic=74900&view=findpost&p=715763

Since I don't plan to engage in discussion about this tool, I'm going to also close this topic shortly.


----------

